# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  TheMmaker7's DILD WorkBook

## TheMmaker7

So first of all hello to whoever better jedi master lucid dreamer is reading this..My name is maker and im well im 13.IM OF LEGAL REGISTRATION..plus im about to be 14 if that gives me any more credibility.I live in Texas,and i have been interested in lucid dreaming the past 6 or 7 months.I have had attempts but never seem to stay motivated,which is why after a long time of reading this site I am finnaly going to commit.So heres what im going to give you "the teacher"about my uhh..skills.                                                                                          Dream Recall:I would say i have ok recall I just got back into it,and yesterday I had 6 pages worth of dreams with lots of details.But, today I only had one page with sketchy details,and I also like to know if you can instantly recall your dreams after you wake up.Because when I wake up from a dream I just lay there and try to think of a key "word" so to speak,and once I get one fragment it usually unlocks the rest of the dream.But,if its been to long I forget,and if i can't think of a key "word" I forget,so do you have any advice for this?

----------


## LucasPotter

Workbook, niiice!  :wink2: 

We have a tutorial for dream recall, it's pretty short, but also pretty informative... *here* you go.

Personally, my dream recall goes through phases. Sometimes I remember vividly about five, six dreams every night, sometimes all I can remember is that I had a dream.  ::|: 

Anyway... good luck!  ::D:

----------


## TheMmaker7

Reality Checks:My RC habits include the reverse reality check sageous talked about,and me sporadically becoming aware of all my surroundings.Then I do a combination of the nose plug,count fingers,push thumb through palm,and looking at a clock.Then I repeat a mantra.Are these good RC habits,and do you have any more advice?             Signed your new favorite student. :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Wow, that's a lot!  ::D:  Those are great RC habits, as long as you keep in mind two important things about RCs: you have to expect them to *work* (for example, I've checked my hands a few nights ago in a dream, except that I _knew_ it wasn't a dream, so... nothing happened.  ::|:  So you can't do a reality check expecting it to fail, because then it WILL) and you have to do them *often*. If you do ten reality checks all at once, and that's it for the day, then it won't be as successful as doing on every two hours.

But of course, the more, the merrier.  :wink2: 

By the way, if you have any specific questions about reality checks, gab is what I'd call an expert on the matter.  :tongue2:  She has a *thread* devoted to it and she's always there to help anybody who has a few doubts.  :smiley:

----------


## TheMmaker7

Man you sure are friendly lol thanks for all the threads,and advice Lucas.I'd say my goal for reality checks in a day would be 40 a day,and I do about half in school so hopefully I get results.Also I do try,and capture that"wow is this a dream"feeling gab was talking about but,truthfully I dont do them all like that.Also it doesn't feel like alot of RC's I mainly count my fingers because its not that noticeable.But anyways thanks for your help,and input hopefully we both get better at "dreaming". :wink2:

----------


## TheMmaker7

Alright,so I made some progress I wrote down a little bit over 6 pages today,and my dream vividness has gone up some too.Maybe its because i've been doing sporadic awareness,or just dream journaling 4 days in a row or both!I have also noticed I am starting to ask questions that involes memories.Like "why does this place look like such and such house"?Still have yet to reality check though.Also from the 3 dreams I woke up to write I still almost immediately knew I was awake I tried to DEILD but a dream never formed.So if you have any tips on that you would help me greatly.I looked at the tutorial,and it said to just"lay still".Is that all you do because the last 2 times I woke up I did that and nothing form.But, anyways my goal for today is to do all my RC's the correct way.Also discredit what I said about "key words",I just need more experienceAlso sorry if this seen long or drawn out I am trying to get all my questions across in as short of word as I can. :wink2:  See you later..

----------


## fogelbise

LucasPotter has given you some good links above so I will jump in on your most recent comment/question. 





> Alright,so I made some progress I wrote down a little bit over 6 pages today,and my dream vividness has gone up some too.Maybe its because i've been doing sporadic awareness,or just dream journaling 4 days in a row or both!I have also noticed I am starting to ask questions that involes memories.Like "why does this place look like such and such house"?



This does sound like progress...good progress! That is quite a few pages and the noticing the questioning in your dreams could mean that you are close to your first LD!  :smiley: 





> Also from the 3 dreams I woke up to write I still almost immediately knew I was awake I tried to DEILD but a dream never formed.So if you have any tips on that you would help me greatly.I looked at the tutorial,and it said to just"lay still".Is that all you do because the last 2 times I woke up I did that and nothing form.



A lot of people don't recognize this state so soon after waking, so that is a good sign that you could make DEILDs work for you!  :smiley:  Most people can only do them consistently when coming out of an LD. So if nothing happens just laying still, start visualizing the dream you just exited from and if that dream is a bit foggy, have your favorite "happy place" ready to visualize...many times that can take you to some version of your "happy place." My favorite is a warm sunny white sand beach along calm turquoise water and beautiful waitresses.

One other note on RCs...like LucasPotter said it is important to believe that the RC can work. Sometimes when I do my RRC I will also say, hey this is a dream and look up at the ceiling and raise up on my "tippie toes" which simulates floating when doing this while looking up at a ceiling. I then think about how I will proceed whether it will be stabilization and then goals or whatever.

----------


## TheMmaker7

So, today was nothing special just fragments.Granted I could have made a better effort to recall them.So whenever im going to sleep should I focus on two mantras?One for dreams the other to become lucid.Because it's going to be hard to sleep just repeating mantras and,I usually focus on lucidity.Does every bodys dream recall act like this?Some days excellent others not so much.Also back to DEILD I woke up twice today,and knew almost immediately.But,I don't think I am very good at"visualising."I know this site has tutorials for that,and I will view them later.Now my question is have you heard of any body consistently having DEILD's even without coming out of a LD?Because once I get some DILD's under my belt I would love to have more opportunitys..Til next time :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

> So, today was nothing special just fragments.Granted I could have made a better effort to recall them.So whenever im going to sleep should I focus on two mantras?One for dreams the other to become lucid.Because it's going to be hard to sleep just repeating mantras and,I usually focus on lucidity.



If doing two mantras are going to keep you more awake than one would, then perhaps do the mantra that is your priority right before you go to sleep and you can do the other mantra sometime during the day or evening. Another good way to do it is to do a recall mantra as you go to bed and a lucidity mantra during a WBTB. WBTBs are a great way to boost your chances of becoming lucid.





> Does every bodys dream recall act like this? Some days excellent others not so much.



I think most people that are trying to recall dreams have their up and down days but this can get more consistent with focus and practice.





> Also back to DEILD I woke up twice today,and knew almost immediately.But,I don't think I am very good at"visualising."I know this site has tutorials for that,and I will view them later.Now my question is have you heard of any body consistently having DEILD's even without coming out of a LD?Because once I get some DILD's under my belt I would love to have more opportunitys..Til next time



If I am not mistaken, I believe DutchRaptor gets DEILDs without coming out of LDs and I am sure others do as well. It is easiest if you have somehow lightly awoken in the middle of your REM cycle or after maybe 7 hours of sleep when there tends to be a much smaller gap between the REM cycles...(From what I have read, we usually only have these mini-awakenings at the end of a REM cycle when we are apt to adjust sleeping position...it's just that the average person doesn't notice these times.)

----------


## TheMmaker7

So I think I made lots of progress today.I had what I think to be a semi-lucid dream.Heres what I wrote:I thought wait a minute Coach B isn't a police officer,and I just saw him not too long ago."Wait is this a dream?"I look at my hands and they seem normal,but then I count them and see I have around seven..A surge of what I believe to be lucidity runs through me.It was like the dream said"fine you win",and gave it to me.But it didn't feel like real life only a bit more clearer,and strange.I then plugged my nose,and breathed through(which felt extremely strange),which gave me another surge of lucidity.I soon forget I am dreaming,and I was back on the train looked down and realised I had no pants...So i have had dreams like this before where I do a RC,and get this surge which feels like deep euphoria.Does everybody get this?But,they are never any more vivid than the dream I was just non-lucid in.Did you get these types of dreams when you first started,and if you did how long did it take you to become "fully lucid"once they came?So,thats basically it for today had 6 1/2 pages of dreams.Woke up at the end of three dreams.and knew immediately.Also,how do you wake up"lightly"in the middle of REM?I have got to talk to this DutchRaptor guy...Peace :wink2:

----------


## TheMmaker7

So TODAY WAS!!well pretty mediocre..I only had one page recalled today,so yeah.It seems my recall has gone from 6 to 1 pages evey day for the past 5 days.I also read DutchRaptor DEILD guide which once I get visualising down should work wonders for me.Also will be practising more awareness related exercises to increase dream vividness.Along with more reverseRC's,so my self awareness doesn't suffer.Again with these semi-lucid dreams I've had 5 or 6 last year,and I don't know what to with them.Should I just consider these milestones?Now im off to visualise...

----------


## fogelbise

> So I think I made lots of progress today.I had what I think to be a semi-lucid dream.Heres what I wrote:I thought wait a minute Coach B isn't a police officer,and I just saw him not too long ago."Wait is this a dream?"I look at my hands and they seem normal,but then I count them and see I have around seven..A surge of what I believe to be lucidity runs through me.It was like the dream said"fine you win",and gave it to me.But it didn't feel like real life only a bit more clearer,and strange.I then plugged my nose,and breathed through(which felt extremely strange),which gave me another surge of lucidity.I soon forget I am dreaming,and I was back on the train looked down and realised I had no pants...So i have had dreams like this before where I do a RC,and get this surge which feels like deep euphoria.Does everybody get this?But,they are never any more vivid than the dream I was just non-lucid in.Did you get these types of dreams when you first started,and if you did how long did it take you to become "fully lucid"once they came?



This sounds like a lucid dream where you just lost lucidity at some point.  :smiley:  The basic definition is that you realize that you are dreaming while you are dreaming. They can be more vivid sometimes depending on what you focus on when you become lucid. It doesn't have to be more vivid to be a lucid dream however. Even if it is not more vivid once you become lucid, the fact of the matter is that you can do practically anything that you want to do...fulfill you fantastic wishes, beat up the bully from school, whatever you want to try out...you will be able to do it if you put aside all doubt, since this is your dream in your mind and you are the boss! As far as your question for how it was for me in the beginning, the biggest difference has been that they would end quicker early on. Levels of vividness seem to go up and down but I feel that awareness work and visualization can help make it more consistent.





> Also,how do you wake up"lightly"in the middle of REM?



The lightly part is laying still and trying to maintain a dreamy mindset and not any waking life concerns. The middle of REM part is the difficulty but to do it on purpose, you can try this method: http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...-lucidity.html It works well for some people but it could leave you a little tired the next day.





> Again with these semi-lucid dreams I've had 5 or 6 last year,and I don't know what to with them.



See my first answer in this post, but is it perhaps that besides lacking vividness, are you also lacking control?...or if you could just explain a little more why you think that the example you gave was not fully lucid.

----------


## TheMmaker7

So I am already a lucid dreamer :smiley: But yeah I had these I guess these"low level"lucid dreams where the vividness stayed the same.In one I walked outside my house,and it was pitch black with this cold rain.I closed my eyes,and willed the sun to rise but I just woke up..So,I guess I do have a problem with control.But,is that all their is to it?I just get vividness to go up by awareness and visulazation prace.Along with getting my self embedded into the dream and stabilizing?So,the next time I have a LD my goal now is to make it last longer,and try to take in the scenery(make it as vivid as I can).Also, for today I Ok recall along with a funny dream,and some questions about my surroundings.The usual stuff....Been at it for one week straight though,and can say i've made TONS of progress. :wink2:

----------


## TheMmaker7

So today I recalled 3 dreams,one of which was a DEILD.I RC'd in my room,and realised I was already lucid.It was the most vivid dream i've ever had!With all these vibrant colors.I tryed to fly and I barely jumped.Then suddenly woke up.In the beginning I told myself not to get excited which im proud of.Now despite being the most vivid I didn't feel like I was actually there,or had control.Which is also my next goal.Wish I could go more in depth but gotta go so..SOON I RETURN!

----------


## fogelbise

You seem to have an approach and mindset that is working for you and should continue to see improvement and progress in your LDs (update your LD count, take pride!). Congrats on your LD! If you realized within the dream (after RC) instead of upon entering the dream from an awake state, then it was technically a DILD which makes me happy since this is a DILD workbook.  ::D:  But either way, congrats! Keep it up! At some point you may be interested in what the average teen experiences beyond your current age of 13 dream-wise (namely, most seem to stop thinking about dreams at certain point so if you can maintain your interest, you could become a prolific lucid dreamer throughout your life which would mean leaps and bounds of control and vividness above where you are at now).  :smiley:

----------


## TheMmaker7

Ok,so todays LD wasn't really that special but progress nonetheless.I realised I was dreaming without even RC'ing then I just continued with the dream.Like I knew I was dreaming,but the dream at hand was already too interesting.Like that reece jones youtuber layers of a lucid dream.So,any ideas how to fix this?Not that it wasn't enjoyable just I could have done more.I would also say that dream vividness has skyrocketed since I started.Vision especially.While the others are ok,or what I would describ as muffled.I still have vast improvement for dream recall.But,im proud of my success it's been 12 days since I started,and i've already had 3 lucids....now I leave.

----------


## fogelbise

> I realised I was dreaming without even RC'ing then I just continued with the dream.Like I knew I was dreaming,but the dream at hand was already too interesting.Like that reece jones youtuber layers of a lucid dream.So,any ideas how to fix this?Not that it wasn't enjoyable just I could have done more.



If I understand the scenario, it sounds like you may need more of yourself and your will in a dream like the one above, in order to get what you are looking for. You can remind yourself that you are dreaming and that since it is *your* dream, you can decide how to proceed and what you want to do (goals, et cetera). You can also practice this during the day imagining that you are in a dream, become lucid and practicing your steps. If you have been practicing visualization, then that will come in handy. One easy way without strong visualization available is that you can simulate the feeling of a lucid dream. What you can do is whenever you are practicing indoors, look up at the ceiling and go up on your toes while keeping your eyes on the ceiling which will simulate floating up a few inches. Another technique is that you can imagine "what was I just doing?...OMG I was just falling asleep, this must be a dream!" After any of the above imaginings just practice what you will do next (remind yourself you are dreaming, look around, examine an object, recall your goals, and imagine the excitement of achieving your goals).

----------


## TheMmaker7

Alright im back.I've been RC'ing like a maniac lately,and I believe im getting results.Haven't been able to dream journal lately seeing as how I went out of town.I plan on picking up where I left off,so im expecting good things soon.I had semi lucid but forgot I was dreaming after about 30seconds.But,besides that nothing.Also,my visualising practice seems to have helped me become more "inside"the dream which is good.By which I mean I can feel alot more of the surroundings,and what not.But,anyways this was just a little update so til next time..

----------


## TheMmaker7

Had a nice lucid dream this morning where I had some control.I was walking down this pitch black street,and I sorta made it turn morning..But,anyways it somehow just ended out of nowhere.Like I just woke up for no reason.How I got lucid was I looked at my hands,and counted them and had five.I then plugged my nose,and became lucid which was a pretty close call.It then went on for about three minutes but I somehow woke up.Pretty good day today I would say..

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats on the LD!!  ::D:  I like the fact that you count includes "and counting!"

----------


## TheMmaker7

Sooo,remember when I said I was back?Yeah I lied..I've been really lazy lately with keeping up with my dreams.So, now im back to square 1 hopefully it wont take long to back to where I was.I also got a new DJ not sure why you need to know that,but I just felt mentioning

----------


## fogelbise

Good luck to us both! I have also been lazy lately...yikes.  One thing that helps me is to read some of my favorite dream journal entries...it reminds me of how much fun both the lucid and non lucids can be!  :smiley:

----------


## TheMmaker7

So,i've been thinking lately about what im going to do with this"hobbie" of mine that im so great at.I mean the past week I have just been recalling one dream per night with poor details.I could actually try to do what i've had the desire to do,or I can go the next month or two waiting for some motivation to do what may or not end the streak of not trying at all.But this time will most probably,definitely,almost guaranteed to be different from all of the past times I have tried.Why you ask?Well im not really sure,but I think with the experience I have now going along with what I plan to do will make me pretty freaking amazing at lucid dreaming.So, what will I do?Pretty simple easy stuff if you ask me.First I will dream journal like im trying make my hands black.Will meditate to clear my thoughts about 20min a day.Practice ADA when I can along with RC's,ad RRC's to increase self-awareness .Forgot to mention the mass probing of my dream journal for dream signs,and the memorization of them.That along with ADA should be a deadly combo.I will do this until I reach 50 lucid dreams,and once im there i'll make improvements to my system as I see necessary.Why 50?Well first because it's a nice even number that sounds so manly some scientists say it's the square root of testosterone.Also because high goals push you to improve faster.Will also be using this fourm as a track of progress,and for whenever I have questions.So, expect alot more unnecessary posts..But,thats about all I wanna type for now.Tell me how you feel about my new,and somewhat improved system,and what not.Til then I go back to dreaming...

----------


## TheMmaker7

Today was good day dream recall wise I remembered two.I've already started asking questions about my surroundings in the dream.Also bringing in waking life memories.So,now im just one step closer to 50 ld's.

----------


## fogelbise

> Tell me how you feel about my new,and somewhat improved system,and what not.



That sounds like a good plan.  :smiley:  The fact that you came up with it, it should be more personal and customized to you and make it more successful for you. You might also consider this competition (link below), it is fun and motivational as well:

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-17-a.html

----------


## TheMmaker7

Alright today.What can I say about today.Well I did a unintentional WBTB by recalling a dream to where it's now stoned in memory.Which resulted in a lucid dream.The normal dream I was having before I was lucid was amazing,and the dream after this one was oneof the best dreams i've ever had.All in all had 4 dreams recalled,and 6 pages with some change.Great day recall wise.Now back to this lucid dream.I'll spare us both a little time,and tell you how it ended.All the background you need is that it lasted about half a minute,and on a scale of vividness was a 4/10.If you need more to go on just ask.But,my question to you is why do my LD's start to fade out for no apparent reason.It's not that REM was over because the dream had just started.Could it be that i'm not stabilizing at the start.Maybe its because I don't have enough experience,and I should try to DEILD whenever this happens.It will fade,and i'll just be in this blackness I know as the back of my eyelids.If you could give me some insight it will help out alot.But,anyways I was thinking about signing up for the competition this morning I will definitely get on that.I don't think I have thanked you at all for helping me out,and taking time out of your day to read these and help us out on our journeys.So,thanks im out for now.

----------


## TheMmaker7

(Inset word meaning large here) day today yet again!I was awake for about an hour,then went back to sleep and got a WILD.Now I know this is a DILD workbook so i'll keep my questions lucid related.But, this was my longest vivid dream i've had lasting about a minute.I tryed to fly and fell all inception style back to the ground.I even had a running start and dove but still didn't pull it off.Then after that I tripped,and fell in slow motion and caught myself with one finger then shot back up.Then it faded for like two seconds,and I was back in the darkness known as the back of my eyelids -_-.So,I have two questions for you oh great wise one.More like a sequel to the questions above though.Why do I keep fading out for no apparent reason?Is this prime DEILD time?Why am do I move very sluggish in my dream when lucid?Will it go away with experience?But,thats about all I have for today though.One other thing I have noticed is that most of my LD's have been at 6o'clock which I can use to my advantage.So I guess i'll be back??...

----------


## fogelbise

> Why do I keep fading out for no apparent reason?Is this prime DEILD time?Why am do I move very sluggish in my dream when lucid?Will it go away with experience?But,thats about all I have for today though.One other thing I have noticed is that most of my LD's have been at 6o'clock which I can use to my advantage.So I guess i'll be back??...



Thank you for the kind words.  :smiley:  It is very common for them to be short early in your practice, but it does improve with time!  :smiley:  Usually if it is not the end of REM, then it usually comes down to excitement and stabilization (it is usually easier to become lucid near the end of REM and thus is a commonly stated possibility for the fade). The biggest trick that I can give you regarding stabilization is to not worry about instability. Have some things that you can do if you need to, but never worry that it will be unstable otherwise it tends to bring the instability on. Sluggishness will also improve with time and the expectation that there is no reason for sluggishness to be a part of your LD experience will help eliminate it. If you have a regular bed time, then that 6am mark can definitely be put to use. I prefer waking up through intention than through alarm as alarms are a little jolting for me. I am glad to see that you joined the competition.  :smiley:  Let me know if you have follow-up questions or if anything is not clear.

----------

